# tilling drywall



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

<P><P>dose any one use a chipper for scrap</P></P>


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you saying that you are running drywall through a chipper and ploughing it into the soil? If so that makes sense, the use gypsum as a soil conditioner and a clay breaker.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Are you saying that you are running drywall through a chipper and ploughing it into the soil? If so that makes sense, the use gypsum as a soil conditioner and a clay breaker.:thumbsup:


I lay it in the garden and let it sit ...if it rains it works in faster but I was thinking of a big chipper would be faster but most chippers only have a 6x6 hole ,I would like to have a 27" wide chipper anyone here ever seen anything like that?


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> <P><P>dose any one use a chipper for scrap</P></P>


 Nope, but I have no doubt a Gypsum quarry would do well in my back yard :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> I lay it in the garden and let it sit ...if it rains it works in faster but I was thinking of a big chipper would be faster but most chippers only have a 6x6 hole ,I would like to have a 27" wide chipper anyone here ever seen anything like that?


So what type of garden are you going to grow















:jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So what type of garden are you going to grow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its just a spot I till up for drywall scrap...I cant put it out on trash day ,they dont take it so i till it up


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice "Cornbinder" tractor :whistling2:

Seems a lot of scrap was buried here a few years back but it may be a fineable offense now. People woried about stuff getting into the water column blah blah blah.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/


Why did you show us this link Moore, were all going to die









When I was younger, I remember a guy telling me , we should drop the scrap drywall in the lakes, and it will clean up the Acid rain, b/c of the gypsum.

Now your link tells me they use gypsum in the smoke stacks, to stop acid rain. Then they take that gypsum, stuff it in new drywall, charge us more for it, tell us it's safe, except for those possible high levels of Mercury:blink:

Were dead


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Why did you show us this link Moore, were all going to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just sayin...It aint the ole days...I wouldn't pitch it in my garden..:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We are are still safe in Oz, they only use the real thing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> We are are still safe in Oz, they only use the real thing.


My neighbour just left for the land of Oz this week







He wouldn't take me with him







I could of been safe


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope he can handle the heat. 36c here today.
Which part is he going to?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I hope he can handle the heat. 36c here today.
> Which part is he going to?


Not sure, he goes there every xmas, his one daughter moved there a long time ago, so it's a annual thing.

He runs the farm across the street from me, black angus cows $$$$$, his cats all hang out a my house, to get fed. So when I b1tch at him again about the cats:furious: I will let you know where he goes:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> his cats all hang out a my house, to get fed. So when I b1tch at him again about the cats:furious: I will let you know where he goes:whistling2:


 
If you can get pussy coming to your house, dont bitch about it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> If you can get pussy coming to your house, dont bitch about it.


Something tells me you have some at your house now, you don't come on DWT as much anymore


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*eating drywall*



moore said:


> http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/article.cfm/2010/7/30/Synthetic-Gypsum/


http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG.../**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9o6loVbzvg


----------



## AntonioPR (Jan 15, 2021)

I wonder how you get rid of drywall scrap. Because I ordered special services for the removal of this garbage. And it turned out that we still have to try to find


----------

